# Mention no names......



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone else get one those $25 off plastic cards in the mail? Just curious.........if you used it?


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Yep got one a couple of months ago and used it right away.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm jealous. I want one. I don't even know what it is. But I want one. Lol.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Used mine not too long ago......


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Going to use mine tonight I think I am going with the RYJ Short Churchills 10ct

I emailed them and they sent me a link


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I was already going to order when I got the code so the discount was just icing on the cake.

I've had great luck with them lately. Placed 5 orders in the last two months and all arrived exactly 5 days after they shipped. In fact, four boxes came on Monday and I have four more shipping tomorrow.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I Hav, but if you Hav not, email them and you to will Hav......:first:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> I Hav, but if you Hav not, email them and you to will Hav......:first:


Nice one Al. :nod:


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

I did last week to order h up man Connie #1 and erdm choix. Arrived in 5 days. It was awesome


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

asmartbull said:


> I Hav, but if you Hav not, email them and you to will Hav......:first:


Well, that was BARELY obvious enough for me. E-mail sent, since I never received one.......


----------



## jjjoseph (Sep 10, 2011)

Anyone have any extras? I'm looking to finally make my first box purchase from them


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep and it's sitting on my desk as we speak. I think it's going to turn into a box of CoRo. Mmmm...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Anyone else get one those $25 off plastic cards in the mail? Just curious.........if you used it?


Got it about 3 weeks back. A welcome back gift . 
Because of the problem they had a while back making good on their shipments.
I personally have not used it or the site since the problems.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Actually just placed my first order with them a couple of days ago. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Yep. I got a box of Monte Petite Edmundo's with it. I've been using them almost exclusively for the last year. Prices are fantastic and service is top notch in my experience.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Guess i hav my answer....thx for the replies.
:woohoo:


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I didn't get one. Had an order with them in June and just placed another one a few days ago. Had I known I just needed to email them, my Party Shorts would be ridiculously cheap.

Guess I'll just put it towards a box of something nice in the next month or so.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Screw it, sent an email, what's the worst they can do?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just found out the card is not linked to the account. So anyone can use it the prices are really great.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Ahh! I just made an order 2 days ago. Wish I saw this earlier!


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

StogieJim said:


> Screw it, sent an email, what's the worst they can do?


let me know if it works. I'm willing to place an earlier order if I can get the $25 off


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

I got a reply, he said he doesn't know if they have any more codes but will check into it. Hopefully I hear something tomorrow


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

late to the party, but I used mine a couple of months ago as well..


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got it about 3 weeks back. A welcome back gift .
> Because of the problem they had a while back making good on their shipments.
> I personally have not used it or the site since the problems.


I know of at least 40 orders from them in the past 4 months that have all arrived within 7 days and most within 5. None of these have taken over 7 days.

Pro


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Maybe it's just my own personal paranoia regarding the need to keep sources discrete, but seeing that the identity of this vendor is pretty clear here, and the lively discussion going on about this particular vendor, maybe we should disappear this thread at this point?


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Got it about 3 weeks back. A welcome back gift .
> Because of the problem they had a while back making good on their shipments.
> I personally have not used it or the site since the problems.


I had a shipment back from Feb. or March that was nabbed then the reship was nabbed. They sent it out a third time which landed safely and were very apologetic about the whole thing. High marks on customer service as far as I am concerned.


----------



## smoking ash (Aug 22, 2010)

Huh I thought I knew, but now I don't think I do..:frown::dunno:

Discount sounds nice!:thumb:


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Confused noobie is confused  I'll catch up one of these days...


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

+1 on the disappear


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, the more I think about it, I agree. This thread should disappear.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Well if the mods think it should disappear...........let it disappear....no biggie. I don't see the harm myself but I'm only one person. I don't see a whole a lot of difference between this thread and the customs thread that has been around forever...but i know a lot of people don't like that one either.
Just talking about a $25 discount and if it's legit.
Not trying to circumvent rules or be a trouble starter [this time].


----------



## Halofan (Nov 14, 2010)

How is this any different than people posting about the pens they received from a vendor last year around the holidays?

Leave it open.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

IMHO this thread is harmless and poses no threat....
HAV A nice day !!!


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Halofan said:


> How is this any different than people posting about the pens they received from a vendor last year around the holidays?
> 
> Leave it open.


It's not different-at least in my humble opinion.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> IMHO this thread is harmless and poses no threat....
> HAV A nice day !!!


Awesome! 

OT- Speaking of pens, I love mine, but the ink leaks everywhere. I wonder if I can get a new 'cartridge' for it?? Hmmmm....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Some of us are just paranoid, ok?

:spy:

I do appreciate the heads up though, I'm hoping they'll send me a coupon soon.

RG for you Perfecto.

Edit: Nevermind....apparently I just did???


----------



## Stonefox (Nov 3, 2005)

Could someone pm me about this discount? Apparently I have not used this vendor before and am not on their list. :ask:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> IMHO this thread is harmless and poses no threat....
> HAV A nice day !!!


_THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone have a link for the code, or a PM. Just placed an order for a box and I am looking to possibly try out someone else. as well. TIA


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bresdogsr said:


> Anyone have a link for the code, or a PM. Just placed an order for a box and I am looking to possibly try out someone else. as well. TIA


There is no link for a code! They sent out plastic cards with a number on them. That gave you $25 off your next order. These were sent out to established customers. To invite them back after all the problems they had fulfilling orders!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

these boys got an order to my island in five days. madness i tell ya.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> There is no link for a code! They sent out plastic cards with a number on them. That gave you $25 off your next order. These were sent out to established customers. To invite them back after all the problems they had fulfilling orders!


Thanks for the info.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about the privacy of this thread. Trust me when I say, we are already on "their" list!! How do I know you ask? Just yesterday while browsing the web I was experiencing some pretty bad gas and when refreshing my screen after squeezing one out an ad for Febreze immediately popped onto the screen. Damn boys from Google don't miss anything!!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Anyone try using the card twice just for gits and shiggles?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Perfecto Dave said:


> Anyone try using the card twice just for gits and shiggles?


Nope but my Daughter grabbed me a box of CORO"S 15 count from the list of specials and was able to use the $25 off card after i e-mailed and asked if it was OK to do so. $135 for 15 CORO"S was a sweet deal!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nope but my Daughter grabbed me a box of CORO"S 15 count from the list of specials and was able to use the $25 off card after i e-mailed and asked if it was OK to do so. $135 for 15 CORO"S was a sweet deal!


Is CORO shorts for Cohiba Robusto?


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

asmartbull said:


> I Hav, but if you Hav not, email them and you to will Hav......:first:


I hate being wet behind the ears I haven't been able to figure it out and have been staring at it for the best half hour :banghead:

One day I'll crack the code and when I do :jaw:


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> I hate being wet behind the ears I haven't been able to figure it out and have been staring at it for the best half hour :banghead:
> 
> One day I'll crack the code and when I do :jaw:


I think I just figured it out.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> I think I just figured it out.


Nice I'm still plugging away :ranger:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

D307P said:


> Is CORO shorts for Cohiba Robusto?


:high5::bounce::smile:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

D307P said:


> Is CORO shorts for Cohiba Robusto?


Colorado Rockies........


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Bummed I missed the discount card! That would have come in handy!


----------

